# Hallo



## Alex30766 (11 Apr. 2010)

So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal

Nach dem ein Virus meinen PC für Wochen lahmgelegt hat sage ich auch mal hallo bin der Alex und hoffe hier auch ein bisschen Spaß zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## Claudia (11 Apr. 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen Alex, wünsche dir viel Spaß auf dem Board man liest sich.


----------



## Geflügelsalat (11 Apr. 2010)

Hallo Alex, herzlich willkommen auch von mir. Bin selbst erst seit Kurzem hier und Spaß wird man finden! :thumbup:


----------



## Babs (11 Apr. 2010)

Welcome Alex, have Fun with us


----------



## Katzun (11 Apr. 2010)

herzlich willkommen alex 

ich wünsche dir viel spaß beim suchen, stöbern und finden


----------



## General (11 Apr. 2010)

Alex auf CB


----------



## michael54431 (23 Apr. 2010)

hi:thumbup:


----------



## hengireal (24 Apr. 2010)

Willkommen und viel Spaß hier :thumbup:


----------



## mike42 (25 Apr. 2010)

hi :thumbup:


----------



## Q (27 Apr. 2010)

Hi Alex, viel Spass auf *Celebboard* und schön, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast.


----------

